# SKY TR-7 riser. It's aliiiiive !!!



## Chinese Tea

What the heck... is that an off the shelf hex cap bolt holding those limbs in? Beautiful riser otherwise 

Is there any chance we can see how the limb alignment system works?


----------



## limbwalker

Some significant changes (improvements) versus the prototype, or previous versions:

1) Universal grip, based on the popular Hoyt Avalon platform, with literally 1000's of custom grips out there floating around. Stock grips are available through Lancasters and Alt. Services, as well as Jager and others.

2) Drilled and tapped for a low backweight (ala Vic's risers) as well as a rear stabilizer bushing for two positions to choose from.

3) Beveled limb pockets to prevent limb pinch. A problem on the previous models I learned about the hard way, and then Brady told me that had to deal with as well. So that's a non-issue now.

4) Simple, but effective limb alignment system that moves the dovetail slot laterally. Previous versions had a variety of systems including screw-down blocks (Brady's) or no alignment at all (Vic's).

Mated with Jim's double-carbon bamboo core limbs, it's a sweet shooter alright. (notice anything unusual about the limbs? You'll never have another dovetail cap go flying off with this design!).

Look for it at Vegas in February (like this), and Louisville in March (Barebow version).

John


----------



## limbwalker

Chinese Tea, no, those aren't off-the-shelf hex-cap bolts. They are custom milled with Delrin washers under them. But that's something Jim is still working on. He just sent me that set to see what I thought about them. I think the machine shop that cuts this riser made those.


----------



## calbowdude

Hey John, does the riser have a stainless steel center rod bushing? 

I just got my custom-ordered Sky limbs too, and have the same slick treatment going on...


----------



## limbwalker

Yes, the stabilizer bushing is stainless (on both sides) and better yet, it's straight!


----------



## lksseven

Beautiful!


----------



## HikerDave

What's under the logos at the limb pockets? Is that vibration damping built into the bow?

I like the gold anodizing. Looks great.


----------



## limbwalker

Hikerdave, that's the Mathews proprietary harmonic dampners, which Jim got permission to use when he took this project over from them. They work very well, and are customizeable.










Lookie what else came in the mail today! Thanks Paul!


----------



## limbwalker

Okay, the gold is growing on me... I hate to admit it. LOL!


----------



## Greysides

Looks elegant. Modern but not futuristic. I hope the BB version is as good, it just might sell!


----------



## dschonbrun

Hey John,

I like the integrated dampeners, and the grip flexibility. I'd like to see more smoothing of the riser edges in the production model.


----------



## Arsi

DANG! Im one of those HPX/F7 guys and I love my bow... but ive got some serious bow envy on this one! Sheeeeesh haha!


----------



## limbwalker

Dschonbrun, this is the production model. There are many risers out there with smooth edges on them if that's what a person is looking for. Heck, on many W&W risers these days, there's hardly a flat spot to be found! ha, ha.

One thing is for sure, the TR-7 is a very unique and recognizeable design. I can remember well telling Vic how ugly I thought his bow was back in 2004. Then I shot one, and it started to grow on me... 

John


----------



## Poldi

limbwalker, a really beautiful (master)piece.
as there is little information for this riser on the sky-website yet - which colours will be offered? and what's the weight?


----------



## ryan b.

Price?


----------



## Poldi

Listed on sky archery website with 749.99


----------



## ryan b.

Thanks! I must have been looking at an old page, I couldn't find it.


----------



## Coodster

John, nice riser.. I cant wait to get mine, Is the black grip stock low? It looks good none the less.
Is yours a barebow model? or are they all going to be barebow capable? When I talked to Jim the screw to secure the weight will be under the lower limb/pocket..

Colors last I heard was silver mist, American Flag, and the color above. 


I like it 

Chad


----------



## Poldi

Coodster said:


> Colors last I heard was silver mist, American Flag, and the color above.


hmm - i want mine with the blue colour of bradys prototype in 2008


----------



## Greysides

To satisfy my OCD, what does the TR7 stand for?


----------



## limbwalker

I wish I had more answers, but I've been more involved in the nuts and bolts than things like color, etc. I'm not sure what all colors it will be available in. Jim has mentioned silver, this matte gold and American flag, but I don't know what others. I do know he's said he most likely won't do the (very) typical Black, Red and Blue that most manufacturers offer. Jim likes everything he does to have a custom touch. SKY is really becoming THE custom target recurve brand. I think a person could call SKY and get just about whatever they wanted if they were patient. 

Greysides, I'm not even sure Jim knows what the TR-7 stands for. That's what Mathews started calling it years ago. I believe the limbs that Brady shot at the 2008 Beijing games were labeled TR-7. I know those were Bamboo core, like mine are.

John


----------



## Greysides

Thanks John.


----------



## Humdinger

Im Drooling!!!! Very nice John. Im going to have to ditch this Horizon and get me a Tr-7!!


----------



## Coodster

Just a Guess. Target recurve? Just a guess tho.


----------



## Vittorio

I like very much this riser since more than 10 years ago when Vic started using first prototypes...
And the solution to make grip compatible with original Avalon/Spicgrelli/Best is brilliant. 

Hope to see it (and meet you) in LV, if I'll be bale to come.


----------



## limbwalker

Yes, the grip was something I insisted on. I knew it would put this riser on many more archer's list if they could just carry their existing grip with them to this bow. It's also the same grip that the SKY Conquest Advantage uses, and a grip that Paul Jager is intimately familiar with, so it just makes a lot of sense. 

I shot mine at a local competition yesterday, and I can tell you that having my "old" grip back in my hands was like coming home at the end of the day and sitting in my old recliner. Man, did it feel great. Wish I had been a little stronger for that shoot, but it certainly wasn't the fault of the bow or the grip! 

I noticed immediately once I switched from my prototype with the highly modified grip to this bow that it began coming VERY cleanly out of my hand, and straight toward the target. Just like I remember my Axis doing when I had this grip on it. Thats really confidence-inspiring to see a bow react that way.

John


----------



## Cuthbert

Greysides said:


> To satisfy my OCD, what does the TR7 stand for?


He knows. It stands for Torsionally Rigid and the 7 refers to the layers. The Limbs were originally knows as TR7 limbs, but the name stuck to the bow when Mathews was developing it. I even know what Mathews was going to call the riser, but I won't tell 

BTW, You're quite welcome for the grip John. Put a couple of them in the box in case you wanted to play around a bit.

Paul


----------



## Cuthbert

Coodster said:


> John, nice riser.. I cant wait to get mine, Is the black grip stock low? It looks good none the less.
> Is yours a barebow model? or are they all going to be barebow capable? When I talked to Jim the screw to secure the weight will be under the lower limb/pocket..
> 
> Colors last I heard was silver mist, American Flag, and the color above.
> 
> 
> 
> I like it
> 
> Chad


Grip is available as 2.0 Style in low med and high wrist. The one pictured on John's rig was made for his Axis. It's the same format so that's what I sent.


----------



## arrow1347

john nice sight ring. barry


----------



## archerynooblol

arrow1347 said:


> john nice sight ring. barry


Shameless plug? 
Loving mine btw. My friend just put up an 1100 at state last weekend with the second of the two I bought from you.


----------



## Greysides

Thanks Paul, I can stop chewing my finger stumps now.


----------



## arrow1347

my congrats to him, seeing is beleaving.


----------



## limbwalker

arrow1347 said:


> john nice sight ring. barry


Ha, ha. Thanks Barry. It just works, so I just keep using it! Unfortunately, every other one of the sight rings you made for me have been "stolen" by students now. They apparently like them too! I'm down to just this one green one and I won't give it up!

Paul, I appreciate the spares! 

John


----------



## mike hogan

Nice looking bow John,what were you shooting before this one?


----------



## limbwalker

The prototype for this one... 

Prior to that, I was shooting a by Bernardini Luxor and my trusty, old Hoyt Axis. In fact, the Luxor was the very first 27" riser to ever be shot in the U.S. I shot my old Axis riser and Samick limbs at the 1st leg of the Olympic trials in the fall of 2011. By this time last year, I had the TR-7 prototype. The Luxor and Axis are very nice bows, but I like this one better.

John


----------



## tomah

shes beautiful!


----------



## LJOHNS

I don't like that gold color at all! Reminds me of that 1970's harvest gold from when I was a kid - yuck! Otherwise, very sweet looking rig!


----------



## limbwalker

Ljohns, it's not THAT gold. And yea, I remember that! ha, ha.


----------



## st8arrow

Love the bow....I'm thinking a nice gray would be killer.


----------



## Cuthbert

It will be available in silver as well. Mine will be unfinished with all the tooling marks left on it. I just really like it that way.


----------



## jhinaz

Cuthbert said:


> Mine will be unfinished with all the tooling marks left on it.


Didn't you shoot a black prototype at Vegas last year?


Cuthbert said:


> I just really like it that way.


Are you going to have a matching "roughed up - unfinished" Jager grip on it too? ;o) - John


----------



## Cuthbert

jhinaz said:


> Didn't you shoot a black prototype at Vegas last year?
> 
> Are you going to have a matching "roughed up - unfinished" Jager grip on it too? ;o) - John


Yes I did, and just wait and see how rough the unfinished one looks like. I think it has a jeweled steel look to it. The grip of course will be awesome!


----------



## John_K

Pretty bow 

I wonder if we'll see any this side of the pond. Wales Archery used to stock Sky bows, but that's going back over 10 years now.


----------



## jhinaz

Cuthbert said:


> The grip of course will be awesome!


Of course!!! 

It should be easy to locate you and Limbwalker on the line this year......just follow the crowd.  - John


----------



## SBills

Very nice, I am glad Jim did it. John you should have asked for green............


----------



## ArtV

John, is the peg coming out of the front of the bow for the clicker?

Will both the barebow model and FITA (Oly style) riser be the same? In other words can a person switch to either style with the same riser? How will he put the bottom weights on the riser?

Thanks
Art


----------



## Borja1300

Where we can buy it? When will be available?

John, do you think the W&W Ex-prime will work fine with this bow?


----------



## limbwalker

Art, there is a steel dowel that screws into the target-side of the riser for a clicker extender. 

Yes, the riser is capable for both Olympic and Barebow styles. The barebow weights will replace the harmonic dampners and will be secured by a set screw from inside the limb pockets. 

Borja, contact SKY archery directly through email.

Yes, the EX-prime should be a good fit for the TR-7 riser. Those are very good limbs.

John


----------



## Johndburk

Just noticed how your limbs are marked rated at 32 1/2". Nice!


----------



## ArtV

Just ordered mine in Silver with two sets of limbs....now if Paul can come up with a sweet grip for it...I promise I'll take to bed with me every night.

Putting both my Spig 650 and Bernardini nilo up for sale to finance the whole thing...well at least help.


----------



## MickeyBisco

Cuthbert said:


> It will be available in silver as well. Mine will be unfinished with all the tooling marks left on it. I just really like it that way.


I prefer bare metal as well. Why paint something that sexy?

But then, I don't like grinding out welds either.


----------



## Cuthbert

ArtV said:


> Just ordered mine in Silver with two sets of limbs....now if Paul can come up with a sweet grip for it...I promise I'll take to bed with me every night.
> 
> Putting both my Spig 650 and Bernardini nilo up for sale to finance the whole thing...well at least help.


It comes stock with one of my grips on it Art


----------



## limbwalker

Johndburk said:


> Just noticed how your limbs are marked rated at 32 1/2". Nice!


Yup, as I was saying, SKY is the only custom target recurve shop in the U.S. And it shows.

John


----------



## ArtV

Cuthbert said:


> It comes stock with one of my grips on it Art


Now that's worth the price of the bow...


----------



## HikerDave

limbwalker said:


> Finally, after over a year of tinkering and testing, I have one strung up and ready to shoot! None too soon, as I will put it in competition tomorrow morning.
> 
> John
> 
> View attachment 1565881
> View attachment 1565888
> View attachment 1565889


I saw this in person in Las Vegas. These pictures don't really show what the riser looks like in person. It's really a nice object, with an Art-Deco sort of styling unlike anything else out there. If you look carefully you can see the beveled edges, which in person show much more.

The riser also feels a lot lighter than it looks. I couldn't compare it to my Formula HPX, but it seems lighter. Finish is more Matte than polished, which is why I think that the detailing doesn't show up so much in the photo.

Overall, very nice and I think that they'll sell quite a few of these.


----------



## lksseven

HikerDave,

I haven't weighed them explicitly yet, but I agree that the TR7 is lighter than the Formula (my RX, anyway). And yes, the riser is a matte finish - while the SKY limbs are a glossy finish, and beautifully done.


----------



## limbwalker

I think Paul was saying 1350 grams for the bare riser. That's been lightened up a bit from the prototype I shot for the past year. Jim slimmed up the spine on the riser in a few spots and reduced some weight. Even with the harmonic dampners, it's still a pretty light riser. And now that barebow weights are available, one can add as much weight as they want, in a number of locations.


----------



## atjurhs

slightly off topic - why the Limbsavers?


----------



## limbwalker

Limbsavers have gone on every single set of limbs I have shot since 2003. They help any limb shoot quieter and more vibration free, even if they don't seem to need it. I like quiet bows. The quieter, the better.

John


----------



## atjurhs

don't they slow down the speed of the limb? don't we want limbs that are as fast as possible?


----------



## atjurhs

Hey John, I'm honestly just asking the question, not trying to start a squabble, I've built my rig completely around the concept of having as fast of limbs as possible. Maybe I've taken that concept too far idk and I have started backing off of some ofthe things I've been trying for something a bit more forgiving - sorry if I've sidetracked the original thread's purpose.

Todd


----------



## limbwalker

Limbsavers, properly placed, actually give you a few fps. Improperly placed, they will slow down a limb.

The photo I posted shows them in the proper position - at the end of the limb wedge fade out - but they can also be put on the "outside" of the limb (back of the bow, for traditionalists) - a.k.a. the side facing the target, in the same position, with the same results. Some people will put them near the curve of the limb, and while that does make a bow much more quiet, it slows it down substantially as well. 

Also, if max. speed is your interest, look at the Conquest advantage riser. It's more neutral, less deflexed geometry will work a limb a little harder and gain you more fps. versus a traditional deflexed riser like the TR-7.

John


----------



## atjurhs

hey thanks! right now I am using a "lower tier" riser in the Samick Vision 2. I like that it is a heavier riser, as I think that a heavier riser will also give me more fps. I'll look into the Conquest Advantage, thanks again!


----------



## Marcus

Great thread limbwalker. 

Checked these out at Vegas and by the next day really wanted them in my shop and picked up a black one. It's gorgeous. Just got home so have not setup yet but can't wait to do so and start shooting it. 
The grips are awesome. Really comfortable and seem to just slot into the hand. The Fitting options are endless. I love the clocker plate coming with longer options. Another neat feature is that you can replace the harmonic dampers with stainless weights and there is a grub screw hole in the riser to lock them down. It would be a barebow shooter's dream. 

The finish is really interesting. It's not anodized, and has a texture to it like clothe. I tend to buy my Hoyt bows in either blackout or white as I don't like anodized as much as the rougher feels and the TR-7 feels really good. It's not rough, almost more like silk.


----------



## tori_mish

Marcus said:


> Great thread limbwalker.
> 
> Checked these out at Vegas and by the next day really wanted them in my shop and picked up a black one. It's gorgeous. Just got home so have not setup yet but can't wait to do so and start shooting it.
> The grips are awesome. Really comfortable and seem to just slot into the hand. The Fitting options are endless. I love the clocker plate coming with longer options. Another neat feature is that you can replace the harmonic dampers with stainless weights and there is a grub screw hole in the riser to lock them down. It would be a barebow shooter's dream.
> 
> The finish is really interesting. It's not anodized, and has a texture to it like clothe. I tend to buy my Hoyt bows in either blackout or white as I don't like anodized as much as the rougher feels and the TR-7 feels really good. It's not rough, almost more like silk.


Hey Marcus, good to hear you picked one up - I've been following this thread and would be keen to see this riser. Of course, I have just spent a small fortune on my Hoyt ... but it won't be my last bow!


----------



## ninevalleys

Marcus you should get some jager grips in stock, would be great sellers in oz


----------



## limbwalker

Marcus, I'm sorry I missed you. I would have liked to finally meet you in person!

So YOU got the black one. I almost took that one home! Glad I didn't now, and glad you have one. And you're right, Paul and Jim are really on to something with those grips. They took a good thing and made it better! I think they will be very popular. 

The barebow weights and hidden grub screw are fantastic. I'm still waiting to get my "barebow" riser and try it out, but should have it soon. Can't wait to get back to shooting barebow. It's been a couple years, and that's too long.

John


----------



## John_K

I have one of the BEST 2.0 grips on my Luxor. One of the best ideas I've ever had, buying that grip. It's almost identical in angle to my Loesch grip on my old Intrepid, coincidentally.

I'll be interested to see if the TR7 makes it over this side of the pond. I've only ever seen one Sky bow in person, and that was a Sky Conquest on the rack at Wales Archery in Gwent. Lovely looking bow.


----------



## limbwalker

> I'll be interested to see if the TR7 makes it over this side of the pond.


It already has.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo

limbwalker said:


> Limbsavers, properly placed, actually give you a few fps.


Never heard about this one...can you explain little bit please? thank you


----------



## limbwalker

Not sure the exact physics behind it, but I would assume that more mass at that location (about 3" from the riser) creates a bit of a "whip" effect, speeding up the limbs. That's a very pedestrian answer, I know, but I'm no physicist either. All I know is that on several pairs of limbs, I've seen a few fps gain after I put the limbsavers on. Others limbs, I saw no gain at all. But I've never seen a loss in speed with them placed there.

John


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo

Thank you for reply. I'm just curious as its against my logic.....you either add the mass to non-working part of limb=no change in speed as this part is not moving or you add the mass to working part of limb and more mass=less speed .....that telling me my brain.....which could be wrong of course


----------



## John_K

It will be interesting to see if it can take the place of Michelle's much-loved Best Zenits


----------



## limbwalker

John_K said:


> It will be interesting to see if it can take the place of Michelle's much-loved Best Zenits


Indeed it will. I shot the Zenit for a couple years, and it's a great riser. But the TR-7 is better IMO. We'll see if he agrees.


----------



## Vittorio

Test in progress ....


----------



## Matt_Potter

Looks like he is shooting without a grip??

Matt


----------



## Borja1300

Why n-apecs and not apecs prime? best combo or just the first limbs he had around to test the riser?


----------



## Marcus

limbwalker said:


> Marcus, I'm sorry I missed you. I would have liked to finally meet you in person!
> 
> So YOU got the black one. I almost took that one home! Glad I didn't now, and glad you have one. And you're right, Paul and Jim are really on to something with those grips. They took a good thing and made it better! I think they will be very popular.


Yeah it would have been good to finally say hello. It's a mad shoot for that though so hopefully I'll bump into you next year.  

Awesome to see Michele trying one out too


----------



## Vittorio

Borja1300 said:


> Why n-apecs and not apecs prime? best combo or just the first limbs he had around to test the riser?


You guessed it !


----------



## Vittorio

Today in competition in Alassio (Italy), Michele has shot 585 (291+294) at 18 mt. Considering: a) very limited tuning (1/2 hour after assembly on Friday), b) slightly twisted limbs, c) still some jet lag, this riser is promising and deserves some more testing, definitely ...


----------



## limbwalker

Good shooting!


----------



## limbwalker

Love the Mustang shirt by the way.


----------



## Kumikaine

Out of curiosity ,is it available in an anodized finish and what is the weight adjustment range?


----------



## ArcCaster

I am comparing my Zenit to the TR7. Looks like the Zenit throat (center of bow) is 3/8" below center, and the Sky throat is 3/4" below center. I shoot the Zenit with the tiniest amount ( 1/8 inch ) of positive tiller. Just wondering -- does that lower center on the Sky mean even tiller might be ideal for it?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## nifty

No it doesn't, tiller is a personal thing, how are you shooting.. Barebow, or Oly?


----------



## ArcCaster

I am shooting barebow three fingers under. I figure I will start by going with what "makes sense", then use my personal experience with it to fine tune.

And I am thinking that, personal style aside, it should be possible to compare a couple bows and say "given that the same person will be shooting both bows using the same style, one bow might still have a different starting point than other".


----------



## hoytshooter15

Hmmm what should I get? This or a ion-X ???


----------



## centershot

Is there a set screw for the limb weight bolts? On my TDX 17 there is not and I have to use a little loc tite or plumber tape to keep it from moving. Would be nice to just tighten a little nylon tipped set screw and know it's not moving.


----------



## tunedlow

Will these be available to try and shoot at Vegas? I am interested in it but feel anxious about buying a riser I've never seen or shot.


----------



## ArcCaster

*set screw on TR7*



centershot said:


> Is there a set screw for the limb weight bolts? On my TDX 17 there is not and I have to use a little loc tite or plumber tape to keep it from moving. Would be nice to just tighten a little nylon tipped set screw and know it's not moving.


On my TR7, there is an allen screw on the belly side of the riser that tightens against the end of the limb weight bolt.


----------



## vabowdog

I've been shooting this riser and the XCCB Limbs and Ive only shot two rounds with the Sky and only 2 points away from my personal best....

first 300 round...282..19X
Second 300 round 286..27X

My last two ends were a 22,23 got in my head...still my highest X count...

This setup is awesome..easy to shoot..even when it goes off and you know you've screwed up it's still in the 5 ring.


Love mine


Dewayne Martin


----------



## Borja1300

Finally, last week, I've received my SKY TR-7 riser after several months of waiting.

It had been worth a time of waiting.

What an awesome riser.

I've been shooting hoyt, W&W, Samick...

This is, without any doubt, the quietest riser I've ever shot.

I'm using with W&W Ex-prime limbs.

No alignment adjustments had been necesary: dead center shoot.

This is suposed to be the riser with the new modifications. I have to say that poundage is what limbs says, and no higher and the limb bolts are like the one in mathews compounds. I don't know if they make more changes from the first risers they sold.

I'm very very very happy with this riser. 

I doubt I'll never change it (well, maybe for another TR7 :tongue: )


----------



## vabowdog

I've got two of these setups now...1 for indoors with stabilizer,rest,plunger,the other BB for 3-D I had to put a high grip on my BB riser for some reason I kept torquing it right...

These risers are the absolute bomb...I sold 3 Hoyt IonX when I bought these and would do it again without a second thought.

I've broke my personal best 3 times on the 300 round..292,290,289 and my X count has went thru the roof...my average went from a 277 to a 286..


Dewayne Martin


----------



## limbwalker

Dewayne, let me get this straight. You shot a 292/300 BAREBOW? holy cow!

I'm still shooting my two TR-7 Prototypes and enjoying them very much. Best shooting bows I've ever used, hands down.


----------



## vabowdog

Barebow....no sights however I do have a 12" stabilizer,rest,plunger...no clicker,no string or face walking....NFAA ready for Louisville...

These are the shootingest bows I've ever shot...so forgiving.



Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker

vabowdog said:


> Barebow....no sights however I do have a 12" stabilizer,rest,plunger...no clicker,no string or face walking....NFAA ready for Louisville...
> 
> These are the shootingest bows I've ever shot...so forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Dewayne


Unbelievable shooting. You're 15 points ahead of my average in league. 

That 12" stabilizer is like cheating if you ask me. LOL... (I have one too)


----------



## tomah

vabowdog said:


> Barebow....no sights however I do have a 12" stabilizer,rest,plunger...no clicker,no string or face walking....NFAA ready for Louisville...
> 
> These are the shootingest bows I've ever shot...so forgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> Dewayne


Amazing shooting!


----------



## steve morley

limbwalker said:


> That 12" stabilizer is like cheating if you ask me. LOL... (I have one too)


LOL

Just got a pic sent of my Vanquish boxed up and ready to be shipped to me.........Xmas came early :tongue:


----------



## vabowdog

John....don't let me mislead you if I have then I apologize....these scores are NOT in leagues...just practice...I shot the other day with 5 other compound shooters..not leagues just practice shot a283-25x

Yes...I agree the stabilizer is one cheating tool...but I love it....take it off and wow what a difference.


Dewayne


----------



## jarda

Where do you buy your's sky td-7?


----------



## vabowdog

SKY Archery in Michigan....


Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker

Dewayne, that's still world class shooting, league, practice, or otherwise. Hope I get to see it in person. I love watching great shooting, whether it's coming from my own bow, or the guy next to me.

jarda, call Jim or Sandra Belcher at SKY. They will help you out.


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo

vabowdog said:


> I've been shooting this riser and the XCCB Limbs and Ive only shot two rounds with the Sky and only 2 points away from my personal best....
> 
> first 300 round...282..19X
> Second 300 round 286..27X
> 
> My last two ends were a 22,23 got in my head...still my highest X count...
> 
> This setup is awesome..easy to shoot..even when it goes off and you know you've screwed up it's still in the 5 ring.
> 
> 
> Love mine
> 
> 
> Dewayne Martin


Just thought..... do we talking about 40cm/18m 30 arrow round? and how you can have 27x when your last 2 ends are 22,23?


----------



## bobnikon

Ar-Pe-Lo

NFAA 300 round, 5 spot I am guessing, center is worth 5, 5 arrows per end, you shoot 12 ends.

With a 22 and a 23 on a FITA style target you couldn't score 286, max would be 285. 

Cheers


----------



## vabowdog

I'm shooting the NFAA Blue White One spot....

Shot my personal best last night

293-29X


Dewayne


----------



## Ar-Pe-Lo

ah ok then, thanks for expanation


----------



## robin smith

vabowdog said:


> I'm shooting the NFAA Blue White One spot....
> 
> Shot my personal best last night
> 
> 293-29X
> 
> 
> Dewayne


Very nice shooting keep up with the good work 
Clicker or no?


----------



## vabowdog

No clicker, no sight,12" stab 


Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker

Finally switched over from my old TR-7 prototypes to this latest version of the SKY TR-7. Set it up for NFAA "traditional" - as per Dewayne describes above, and took it out for a spin last Sunday.

This latest riser can flat-out shoot.


----------



## ArcCaster

limbwalker said:


> Set it up for NFAA "traditional" - as per Dewayne describes above,
> 
> 
> View attachment 1847584


Sounds good -- where should I look to find Dewayne's post?

Thanks,
Rob


----------



## limbwalker

Post 109, directly above mine.


----------



## limbwalker

I got a question via PM about what's changed about this riser from the prototypes I've been shooting for 2 years now... Here's my reply:

My prototypes were essentially the Mathews version, similar to what Brady was shooting at Beijing. They had the awful Mathews grip, no provision for a backweight, and no cambered limb pockets, which led to a limb fitment issue that Brady and I had to correct with a hand file. They were very rough, but shot well with enough customization.

The new version accepts the near-industry standard "Avalon-style" grip (used on Hoyt risers for over 10 years, as well as the current Spigarelli and BEST risers), for which you can find an endless number of replacement and custom grips. That's the major change. Another change is the riser is a little lighter than any of the prototypes ever made, has a provision for a backweight, accepts the barebow weights (replacing the harmonic dampners), and comes factory standard with the cambered limb pockets to provide for a full range of adjustment to the limbs without binding. 

The plunger hole is also slightly higher than the previous generation of risers (between my prototypes and these latest TR-7's) which I feel makes a more accurate bow that holds better.

I had shot all my personal best indoor and outdoor scores with those prototype risers in 2012 (after many, many hours of customization and help from Paul Jager to build two identical grips) and have been very reluctant to replace them for that reason. However, I can now say I have at least one new personal best score with this latest generation riser - on my first try out - so that has really helped me build confidence with the new bow.


----------



## limbwalker

Here are a couple photos for comparison. The first is a side-by-side with one of my original Mathews/SKY proptotypes (as shot in the 2012 Oly. trials), and my newest generation SKY TR-7. You can see the new grip, slight change in plunger hole position, deeper cutouts to reduce a little weight, and material left for the backweight bushing. The lower circular cutout for the damper is wearing a barebow weight, held in place by a set screw inside the limb pocket.

The second photo was a practice session, showing the riser set up for NFAA Traditional - with the 12" stabilizer they now allow in that division.


----------



## tigersdad

John, That is good shooting. Regarding the risers...Where is your Texas painted one? Are you using just the metal riser for grip with tennis tape on it? In terms of comparisons, how does the latest iteration of the SKY riser stack up to the Best and the Spigarellis ? Would an intermediate shooter note any difference? 

Oh, I think they have invented replaceable cores for your target....


----------



## limbwalker

It's at home. It's one of my two prototypes.

The grip on this latest riser is what I call my Jager-Magera grip. It's based on the Spig/Avalon/BEST grip standard and is a medium-low grip from my own design. You just can't see it very well below the blue grip tape. Incidentally, this is the same grip I shot on my Hoyt Axis riser for the 1st leg of the 2012 Oly. trials, so it's a very familiar, and comfortable feel for me.

How does it stack up to the Spig or Best risers? I assume you mean in the barebow configuration, right? I love the way this riser shoots. It's very quiet and smooth feeling. It was never really designed for a strictly barebow riser, so the Spig. Club may have a slight edge over it for balance in a true barebow configuration. Not sure. I'd have to shoot them side-by-side. However, for NFAA "traditional" since we're allowed the 12" stabilizer now, that really changes what kinds of risers you can use for that style of shooting. I'll be shooting this one as a fita barebow rig too, and I don't anticipate anything but great scores with it. The only BEST riser I've shot was the Zenit, and this is a softer, quieter riser than that one. But that's a good riser too. Hard to make direct comparisons really.

As for the target, that IS a new core! ha, ha.


----------



## vabowdog

John, I had an original riser TR7 Built by Jim shot it a while and shot it well a288 was my high...I bought it when I had 2 of the new Tr7 on order...once they came in I sold the original version...the new Tr7 shoots a little better I think I'm still tuning on this rig trying to get it just right for Louisville.

I took this setup off of a new Hoyt IONX that my high was 284 average of 277 bolted it on this riser and my average is now a 291 and my high is a 293....there's something about this riser its like you make a terrible shot and it's still in the 4....like nothing I've ever had before.


Dewayne Martin


----------



## limbwalker

> there's something about this riser its like you make a terrible shot and it's still in the 4....like nothing I've ever had before.


Agreed.


----------



## bobnikon

Vabowdog/Limbwalker

Have either of you tested with non-Sky limbs to see if the riser is as forgiving/magic? For those of us who can't spring for both, I am wondering which has the greater level of return.

Cheers


----------



## limbwalker

Why would I do that when I have four sets of SKY limbs to choose from?  

I can tell you that I've shot both original Earl Hoyt SKY limbs and Jim Belcher SKY bamboo limbs on these risers, and I've set personal best scores with both. I used the original SKY's to shoot all my PB outdoor scores, and Jim's bamboo SKY's to shoot all my PB indoor scores now - both Olympic AND barebow.


----------



## bobnikon

I know you are flush with Sky gear, but not all of us are that fortunate... yet. Anyhow, just wondering if one of you guys had tried to see if the magic would carry over to a more mundane set of limbs, or if it was the combination of limbs/riser that made the sweet spot. 

And I know that my results will be much different from yours and vabowdog, just curious.

Cheers


----------



## vabowdog

I've got two sets of the XCCBs which is the double carbon bamboo limbs built by Jim...mine are new I don't have any of the original Sky limbs....I've shot all of my scores with the new ones...

Imshot my personal best tonight at the club with 15 shooters on the line shot a 296-29X 


I have a set of TT limbs that are carbon foams that I've shot good scores with too but the smoothness is night and day difference but so is the price....


If I have to buy either the riser ir the limbs I'd buy the riser...you don't have to have a $600 set of limbs to shoot 20 yards...I've got a set of Jims Maple glass limbs for hunting and they are as good or better than 80% of the $450-500 limbs out there.




Dewayne Martin


----------



## limbwalker

> I know you are flush with Sky gear, but not all of us are that fortunate... yet.


Just so you know, my PB outdoor scores (both target and field) shot in 2012 where shot with: Original SKY Carbon "Jacks" I got from Ann Hoyt for $200 (same exact limbs I used to make the '04 team, and same limbs I shot in Athens) and a friend's beat-up pair of original SKY Conquest carbon limbs I borrowed to use as a backup set of limbs at the Olympic trials. I've since given those back to him.

So, net expenditure - $200 for a field score of 355 and a 70M fita score of 341, including wins over Kaminski and Fanchin. 

Anyone who passes up a set of original SKY carbon limbs, or better yet - the PSE carbons that were SKY's with a PSE logo on them - really isn't interested in a bargain, I guess.


----------



## bobnikon

limbwalker said:


> Just so you know, my PB outdoor scores (both target and field) shot in 2012 where shot with: Original SKY Carbon "Jacks" I got from Ann Hoyt for $200 (same exact limbs I used to make the '04 team, and same limbs I shot in Athens) and a friend's beat-up pair of original SKY Conquest carbon limbs I borrowed to use as a backup set of limbs at the Olympic trials. I've since given those back to him.
> 
> So, net expenditure - $200 for a field score of 355 and a 70M fita score of 341, including wins over Kaminski and Fanchin.
> 
> Anyone who passes up a set of original SKY carbon limbs, or better yet - the PSE carbons that were SKY's with a PSE logo on them - really isn't interested in a bargain, I guess.


Wasn't meaning to imply anything other than you guys have the experience to make the right gear choices. I am still working on figuring out what works for me, and those scores are a long ways off... if even on the horizon. But I do like me some good gear. :wink:


----------



## limbwalker

> But I do like me some good gear.


Uh huh! 

Just remember, good gear doesn't always have to be expensive. It can come in many forms.


----------



## lksseven

John,

So, is your new SKY TR7 version 1.0, or 2.0 (deeper sight window)?


----------



## vabowdog

Should be the 2.0. Maybe 3.0. 


I'm not sure


Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker

Depends on how you look at it. My prototypes were basically Mathews risers. The risers we had in Vegas last year were the first true SKY TR-7's, and this one is the 2.0 version of that. So yea, deeper sight window than the 1.0, but still not as deep as my prototypes. Not as heavy either, but it's not real noticeable. 

These are what are shipping now, and I can tell you it didn't take me long at all to like this riser. A lot. I'm not going to say it's made me forget about my prototypes, but at least for barebow use, I don't miss them.


----------



## Humdinger

Any pics of the newer version???? That is the only thing i dont like on my TR-7 is the narrow shelf.. I didnt know they came out with a newer version?


----------



## limbwalker

There are a couple photos on pg. 5 of this thread. If there is something specific you want photographed, let me know and I'll try to get it to you.

IMO, the riser still isn't "perfect" but it's a lot closer than it was. Jim and I don't totally agree on a few design features, but hey, it's his company and his money! ha, ha. 

I think there is still a little room for improvement though. But the TR-7 has always been a bit of a "Project" bow. The risers Vic has are not identical. They are also different than the risers Brady had, and the ones Rod had. I have two different versions in my own workshop, and would have three if I hadn't sent one to another shooter. 

In a way, that's part of what makes this particular riser unique, is that it has constantly been tweaked and changed since it first came out. There are things about Vic's risers I really liked, but will never see in production. There were things about my prototypes I liked, and some things I hated, and some things that cost me a shot at making the top 8 for the Olympic trials. And there are some things about this latest production version I'm not crazy about. But the bottom line is this riser can flat-out shoot, and I love shooting it.


----------



## fluke

is there a way to buy the riser online and internationally?


----------



## limbwalker

I believe you need to call Jim or Sandra at SKY to order one. They don't make very many at a time.


----------



## Humdinger

Any plans or changes in the rear section of the grip area? I noticed you taped yours up. I started to wear band aids on my hand as the riser started to cut me a bit. I would love if the riser shelf and the grip matched up to get rid of that sharp edge


----------



## limbwalker

Humdinger, I just took a file to mine, which is one reason I got it in the "Arco nudo" silver - straight off the milling machine, toolmarks included. As I said, there is still a little room for improvement IMO.


----------



## Humdinger

Thank you sir!


----------



## Black46

Sorry for the hijack, but does anyone know what model this is?

http://dayton.craigslist.org/spo/4284393519.html

Paul


----------



## w8lon

Conquest by the looks of it, see here:http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2166935


----------



## limbwalker

That's an original Earl Hoyt Jr. SKY Conquest. One heluva bow at a ridiculously low price.


----------



## Black46

limbwalker said:


> That's an original Earl Hoyt Jr. SKY Conquest. One heluva bow at a ridiculously low price.


Thanks! I guess I ought to see if I can pick it up.

Paul


----------



## vabowdog

Just shot my SKY TR7 bare IBo bow in Cleveland this morning totally blanked one target but made a strong comeback shot a 383-15X on 40 3-D targets....didn't know what to expect with this riser totally stripped but it's proving to be very versatile...I couldn't be happier.


Dewayne


----------



## Bigjono

I got a front row seat to watch DeWayne shoot that bow today. 3 things to say:
1. That man can shoot as well as I've ever seen.
2. The Sky riser looks and shoots great. It really lives up to its reputation.
3. DeWayne is a great guy to have in your group. I learned so much from watching how him and John D take care of business.


----------



## vabowdog

Big, where was you at??

Was you Mitchs friend Steve???



Dewayne


----------



## Bigjono

vabowdog said:


> Big, where was you at??
> 
> Was you Mitchs friend Steve???
> 
> 
> 
> Dewayne


No, I was fixin to shoot a pig next to you and trying to stop that blind old longbow shooter score any more 10s on the wrong target 😀


----------



## vabowdog

Jon,my bad just never put it together....and you was fixin to shoot a pag....and then a bar....


Dewayne


----------



## Bigjono

vabowdog said:


> Jon,my bad just never put it together....and you was fixin to shoot a pag....and then a bar....
> 
> 
> Dewayne


Lol, a pag and a bar, now I know, thanks DeWayne 😀


----------



## J. Wesbrock

vabowdog said:


> Jon,my bad just never put it together....and you was fixin to shoot a pag....and then a bar....
> 
> 
> Dewayne


At least he hit it in the "tee-en."


----------



## Bigjono

j. Wesbrock said:


> at least he hit it in the "tee-en."


pmsl


----------



## TheRohBoat

Any plans for a 27" version?


----------



## limbwalker

I gather there are plans for other risers in the que first. 

Personally, I'd love to see a 27" version, and a true barebow version. But SKY is a small, true "mom and pop" shop, and expanding the lineup will take time, if it happens at all.

Earl Hoyt Jr. offered one premium recurve target bow when he ran SKY - the venerable SKY Conquest. I think there was a good reason for that.


----------



## vabowdog

Ive been talking with Jim about a true barebow version kinda like the spig club...hes on board with the idea just not sure about what kind of pricing is involved with a new riser design...I think Jim is pleased with the response hes getting from this Tr7...

I know im loving mine..


Dewayne


----------



## limbwalker

Dewayne, I'll try and post a pic of how I have mine set up for WA Barebow right now. It's rocking!


----------



## vabowdog

John, Ive got mine setup with nothing but a Velcro covered piece of wood for a rest and a Velcro covered washer for a kinda button....no weights,stabs,clickers...per IBO TRD or REC rules...


I won the IBO Indoor World Championship in Cleveland with it this past weekend...performed better than I expected it to...shot a 383-15X on 40 with a miss.



Dewayne


----------



## TheRohBoat

Because if a 27" is available, consider me sold. Not that 2 inches of riser will make THAT much of a difference...


----------



## Arron

limbwalker said:


> Here are a couple photos for comparison. The first is a side-by-side with one of my original Mathews/SKY proptotypes (as shot in the 2012 Oly. trials), and my newest generation SKY TR-7. You can see the new grip, slight change in plunger hole position, deeper cutouts to reduce a little weight, and material left for the backweight bushing. The lower circular cutout for the damper is wearing a barebow weight, held in place by a set screw inside the limb pocket.
> 
> The second photo was a practice session, showing the riser set up for NFAA Traditional - with the 12" stabilizer they now allow in that division.


Limbwalker - What is the 12" stab you are using?


----------



## limbwalker

Arron, that's a cobbled-up rig from parts I had laying around. A 6" V-bar extension topped with an old Lancaster stainless backweight which I drilled and tapped years ago so I could stack Doinker stack weights on it (when I only used a single longrod and backweight, and no V-bars on my Olympic rig). I just stacked 4 Doinker stack weights, then a Doinker, then two more stack weights to get to about 11" long. Damn heavy, but boy does it hold steady. 

Dewayne, here's my WA barebow arrangement. Works beautifully. Comes out of the hand dead straight, just like the Spig Club would.


----------



## Bigjono

Sweet looking bow.


----------



## limbwalker

Love how it barks when I shoot it barebow with a 1" crawl. Nice even jump and all I see is nock for 18 meters. Love it.


----------



## vabowdog

Cool John, thanks for the pics.....



Dewayne


----------



## Humdinger

Im lovin the idea for the extra weights.. I might steal that!


----------



## limbwalker

Go for it. Works great, and those additional weights haven't moved one bit since I put them there. Those are Doinker 2 oz. stainless weights with 1/4x20 threads, and a single threaded rod through both to hold them in place. The lower weight is a factory barebow TR-7 weight I got from Jim Belcher.


----------



## grantmac

Curious why you wouldn't just run weights in the stab bushings?

-Grant


----------



## bobnikon

John
the limb bolts seem to have changed from those cool hex arrangements in the earlier photos. What is the stock limb bolt now?
Cheers


----------



## SkiSoloII

I just stopped over at their shop this afternoon. Sandra was great. Jim was huntin' pigs in Texas. Nice folks. Lots of available options.

I want one. Bad.


----------



## nifty

limbwalker said:


> Here are a couple photos for comparison. The first is a side-by-side with one of my original Mathews/SKY proptotypes (as shot in the 2012 Oly. trials), and my newest generation SKY TR-7. You can see the new grip, slight change in plunger hole position, deeper cutouts to reduce a little weight, and material left for the backweight bushing. The lower circular cutout for the damper is wearing a barebow weight, held in place by a set screw inside the limb pocket.
> 
> The second photo was a practice session, showing the riser set up for NFAA Traditional - with the 12" stabilizer they now allow in that division.


John,
I'm assuming the bottom riser in the first photo was left "Raw", unpolished with tooling marks left in it.
Based on our recent pm's.... You could be onto something my friend:wink:


----------



## limbwalker

Yea, that's the one. I asked Jim to send me one right off the CNC machine. What I got was a very, very cool looking riser IMO. If I were going to get one anodized a certain color, I'd start with the "raw" riser with the tool marks still in it, then have it anodized. It would look great, I think.


----------

